# Almost Took A Chill Today



## oldognewtrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Coming home this evening I started to feel a little chill on these old bones and started looking for a sweater I swore was in the back seat. I looked at the overhead console and it only read 98* and after yesterdays 102* I kinda feel like I do when fall starts to cool things off in the mid-south.

Bull Sausages it HOT!!! Oh well, took a temp reading in an attic I was in today and it read 142*...glad I don't live in that house Just hoping InspectorD would invite me up to spend a couple weeks in the land of milk, honey and cranberries.

Hey Inspector...did the snow ever totally melt up your way yet???


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 13, 2011)

Only 142?.....seems a bit cool to me after that inspection I did yesterday. 
And who told you about the milk and honey ....

Just had a cool front move through, it feels real nice up here.!!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 13, 2011)

We are still waiting for summer up here.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 14, 2011)

nealtw said:


> We are still waiting for summer up here.



Neal, give me your address, I'm more than happy to ship some up to ya. How much do you want?


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 14, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Neal, give me your address, I'm more than happy to ship some up to ya. How much do you want?



We should ship together to save on shipping. I have tons of summer to give away.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 14, 2011)

Lately we only get two weather reports " sunney with showers" or rain with sunney breaks. The river is high so if we get hot weather we will pay for it.


----------



## fi3rymonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

This month in Vegas we are down 10 degrees from last year.  It's only 98 - 100.  Dry heat rules!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 15, 2011)

Monkey; Your just bragging now, if your from Seattle you know our weather. At least it's green up here.


----------



## fi3rymonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

So true. I just went to the Reno / Carson area and it was beautiful there.  They didn't have to water things to keep them alive.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope you guys are taking it easy in that heat down there.


----------



## SnellExperts (Jul 22, 2011)

In Nc here and our heat probably doesn't compare to other places, usually it doesn't get above 100. The storms out here are horrible though!! I actually saw the main street of a city flood with about 1.5 (give or take) feet of water...been here for 20 years and it has never come close to that, that I can remember.


----------

